# welche konsolen auflösungen sind mit der intel gpu möglich?

## tulali

hat von euch jemmand eine intel cpu mit eingebauter gpu und kann mir sagen welche auflösungen in der konsole damit möglich sind?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Wenn du KMS im Kernel aktivierst, und das musst du, soweit ich weiß, hat deine Konsole die für deinen Bildschirm (hoffentlich) optimale Auflösung.  :Wink:  (Bei mir: 1440x900)

Hier die relevanten Kernel Parameter bei mir (i7 dual core mit integrierter intel HD)

```
 $ egrep "(I9|KMS)" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y
```

Artikel hierzu: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Kernel_Mode_Setting

Edith fiel noch ein: Achja: Jegliche Option um den Anzeigemodus selbst einzustellen (vga=, video= o.Ä.) muss aus der Boot-Zeile raus, oder der Kernel beugt sich brav dieser Angabe.

----------

## tulali

das klingt soweit ganz gut

1280x800 , 1280x720 , 2560x1600 und 2560x1440

sind diese auflösungen möglich mit der intel gpu in der konsole möglich?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Probiere es einfach aus. Das Schlimmste, was dir passieren kann ist, dass du auf einer Standardkonsole (80x25?) landest. Mit KMS sind (angeblich) alle Auflösungen in der Konsole möglich, die GPU+Monitor darstellen können.

----------

